
Xcode 8 Beta Release Notes [pdf] - pvinis
http://adcdownload.apple.com/WWDC_2016/Xcode_8_beta/Release_Notes_for_Xcode_8_beta.pdf
======
jaxondu
Need Apple developer account. Go to
[https://developer.apple.com/download/](https://developer.apple.com/download/).

------
koistya
Unauthorized Error: Sorry, you cannot view this page.

------
marvel_boy
yeah same here, unauthorized error

